# Wooton woodside Holiday Camp



## Invader Zim (Sep 3, 2008)

First attempted post on this forum. Any people from the island will probably have been here at some point

Back in the 70s and 80s there was a reasonably popular holiday camp at Wooton Wood side (isle of Wight). My Dad worked there for a summer when he was younger than I am. Im not sure when it closed but i think about 20 years ago. Since then it has reverted to secondary woodland. So now what remains is less ghost town and more ruins in the jungle. There was alot more here, i used to go down there as a child and explore. There used to be a main building some offices an out door swimming pool and at least 50 shalets. Now theres about 10 shalets left a lot of rubble and a few scattered buildings. This is aprtly due to the wood taking over, and partly due to the land owner slowly demolishing the site.


----------



## Urban Mole (Sep 3, 2008)

Loads of people have in the past reported on this place, personally Ive never been, and never will, for some reason holiday camps just dont do anything for me.

Have you visited Puckpool holiday camp yet, thats currently derilect, along with another camp, that I may actually report on soon, as it holds a bit of Military history....


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Sep 3, 2008)

are they taking bookings?

Great pics


----------



## Invader Zim (Sep 4, 2008)

thats a nice list urban mole, i may check some out when i get back to the island next June. Have you ever been in to St Helens Fort? or any of the solent forts? Ive got a rowing boat so i may row out to one with a grappling hook 

The only other holiday camp i can think of on the island is Atherfield point, but it isnt really all that interesting


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 5, 2008)

Ooh, this is nice. I really like places that have been taken over by nature...the buildings always seem to soften and melt back into it somehow. Nice one!


----------



## jock1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

HI DE HI love the pics, onc a popular holliday destination now returning back to woodland.
Thats what happens when u get cheap flights to spain.


----------



## T-bar (Sep 9, 2008)

you missed all the good bit then the swimming pool and murials on the wall all aqua themed. The disney Characters on one of the old walls also. I have pics somwhere I should post an old report up and show you when I get a second. The chalets have completely gone now but if you look yo ucna find some things down there still


----------



## bunnywabbit (Jun 9, 2009)

Took the mutt out for a walk last week. I think health and safety have paid a visit. No chalets left, could not find the pool or the dining room. Huge pile of rubble at the old recetion area, basically all the buildings that were standing back when I last had a look (2004) have been bulldozed down.


----------



## T-bar (Jun 9, 2009)

U missed the pool :0 its sill there the buildings were demolished for the hardcore the rubble was smashed with a machine and trucks took it away. Good way of making money on old buildings sat doing nothing I suppose but they missed the swimming pool wall and a few others


----------

